# My silkroad experiance



## stonestare (Aug 19, 2012)

I decided to try the silk road as you can say I got curious and just had to see it.

I downloaded the browser off of the main site. When I got to the main page there is a spinning world with red dots all over the globe. There was a box that listed my location and my IP adress and a message that said you have been hacked. I keep my machine clean so I was not worried about it. 3 days later my puter crashed out, I took it to be repaired and was told I had 2 viruses on my hard drive and that both of them corrupt the hard drive.The tech was able to partition the drive and reload windows. The reason I took my machine in was because I could not get my machine to get to the boot menu. I would turn the power on and the screen would stay black.

This is my experiance with silk road yes they had everything but guns on it and yes they used bitcoins as currency and yes everything was wicked high but its a 1 click shopping. Would I go back to it ? NO. I am not going to say to go there or not but this was my experiance and take it for what it is worth.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn bro that sucks i can access the silk road anytime i want lol.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been tempted to try this many times lol just heard so many shitty story's about it but


----------



## rifk (Aug 19, 2012)

That's really weird... where did you download the browser from?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 20, 2012)

Where did you download TOR from? Torproject.org is free of any malware.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone I know tried a variant of SilkRoad and got everything setup for the "dealer" to ship him his product, well they wanted 500$ worth of shipping insurance to match the cost of product. Once he said he didnt want to do insurance they said "Well sorry, thats how we do it" and wouldn't refund the initial 500$ he put up. Pretty shitty but he's out 500 now


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 20, 2012)

I just read about the silk road, and here is a link for ya'll who do not know what the silk road is. http://gawker.com/5805928/the-underground-website-where-you-can-buy-any-drug-imaginable

I have not found the site and sounds scary but might be cool to buy a shit computer and try. If these claims are true that would be awesome! uhh let me have 10 hits of acid, oz of hash and yeah throw some black tar heroin in there to.. WTF cool but scary


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya basically thats how it is. Stay away from shit from the netherlands. And try n buy within usa. U can legit get just about anything and its all lab tested like u can get a gram of 99 percent pure mdma crystals fr like 120 or u can get 86 percent pure crystals which is purer than anything uve ever seen and thats like 70 a fram i believe. U can get anything dude but some things r a pretty penny. U can get a shit ton of GHB for like 20 bucks lol. And u can get bud mad cheap. If u know the right .onion


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

yah, something sounds off to me.. i've been on silkroad plenty and never been hacked..

i don't think i'm a tech type of person enough for me to ever be able to figure out how to use silk road, which is a sin, cuz they have amazing stuffs..


----------



## bomb hills (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been seriously considering making an order off Silk Road for some time now. Downloaded the TOR browser, found a good supplier of Mushrooms who has a great rating, but have yet to commit and buy. Anyone here have good experiences?


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Y wud u buy shrooms bro they r mad expensive on there


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

bomb hills said:


> I have been seriously considering making an order off Silk Road for some time now. Downloaded the TOR browser, found a good supplier of Mushrooms who has a great rating, but have yet to commit and buy. Anyone here have good experiences?


 have you figured out pgp? that's where i'm stuck... i pretty much gave up for now..


----------



## bomb hills (Aug 20, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Y wud u buy shrooms bro they r mad expensive on there


Because sadly, I no longer have a source and really want a vacation in the next dimension.

racerboy, whats pgp? The only thing I thought I needed to do was buy some bitcoins and transfer them to my silkroad account.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

bomb hills said:


> Because sadly, I no longer have a source and really want a vacation in the next dimension.
> 
> racerboy, whats pgp? The only thing I thought I needed to do was buy some bitcoins and transfer them to my silkroad account.


 i wish it were that easy.. you need pgp, pretty good privacy, to do any sort of deals with the members.. it's an encryption code, and way beyond my reach unfortunatly..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

i know mreduck put up a great link awhile ago in one of the slik road threads telling you how to use it, and even after spending about a week or so trying to figure it out, i was still pretty clueless... plus, i happen to have 64 bit, and most pgp programs are made for 32 bit...


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

If u got a good desktop computer ull be good to o tho brotha dont scare him racerboy and btw racerboy i was jus reading ur posts in another thread gotta lotta respect for ya. Are u from philly? Yung bull. Ole head lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> If u got a good desktop computer ull be good to o tho brotha dont scare him racerboy and btw racerboy i was jus reading ur posts in another thread gotta lotta respect for ya. Are u from philly? Yung bull. Ole head lol


 lol, i'm not trying to scare him off, just want him to know it's not as easy as he thought be the sounds of it.. ffs, i'm not an idiot myself, and i am still pretty confused over the whole ordeal.. maybe it's for the best honestly, as i'd probably be spending a lot of cash over there..
like i said, i tried for a week to get it figured out, but have pretty much given up on it is all...

not from philly proper, but close enough for hand granades and have spent huge chunks of my life in the city of brotherly love..


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 20, 2012)

pgp is super easy. There's a how to on the silkroad forum.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

U cudnt even get the site up i got it up in 15 minutes bro


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

On a vista i bought like 4 years ago (my mom really bought it haha)


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting bitcoins takes like a month your first time. At least when you go dwolla>mtgox

By the time the month has past I was like "wow... I was desperate enough to almost buy some drugs off the internet? lol... I need to go the fuck outside".


BTW: I'll probably get something off there eventually. but the prices man... wtf? I got a bunch of tramadol sitting over here I paid jack shit for and they charge like $25 a sleeve on that damn site. it's insane. Bouta start using SR to sell drugs, fuck buying drugs from it, lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> pgp is super easy. There's a how to on the silkroad forum.


 yah, i read all that shit by, well, i won't say their name, and like i said, i have 64 bit, can't find a pgp for a 64 bit..


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i read all that shit by, well, i won't say their name, and like i said, i have 64 bit, can't find a pgp for a 64 bit..


http://www.gpg4win.org/


----------



## bomb hills (Aug 20, 2012)

I just want some fun guys. I grew a few batches back my collage days, maybe I should just do that again.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 20, 2012)

Racer you should be able to run it in comparability mode if need be. I find SR great for people like me who are older and whose connects have retired/gone to jail/died. The biggest risk is losing your money, which is a definite risk face to face, along with many others like catching an ass beating while losing your money, or getting arrested, and on and on and on. Convienience is worth a premium, along with safety as well. 
As to why pgp is essential, you need to send the seller the name and address you want your stuff delivered to. Ultimately the safest choice is your real name and address. Do you want someone to be able to see that information? It's not hard to snoop email, but it is really hard to read something that is encrypted at 4096bits. SSL encryption used on "secure" websites for financial transactions like Amazon.com is normally 256bit, maybe 512bit to give you an example of just how difficult it is. Unless the NSA is watching you you're quite safe.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Racer you should be able to run it in comparability mode if need be. I find SR great for people like me who are older and whose connects have retired/gone to jail/died. The biggest risk is losing your money, which is a definite risk face to face, along with many others like catching an ass beating while losing your money, or getting arrested, and on and on and on. Convienience is worth a premium, along with safety as well.
> As to why pgp is essential, you need to send the seller the name and address you want your stuff delivered to. Ultimately the safest choice is your real name and address. Do you want someone to be able to see that information? It's not hard to snoop email, but it is really hard to read something that is encrypted at 4096bits. SSL encryption used on "secure" websites for financial transactions like Amazon.com is normally 256bit, maybe 512bit to give you an example of just how difficult it is. Unless the NSA is watching you you're quite safe.


 i am getting a bit closer to figuring a few things out mreduck. i'm in no rush, and you know what they say about good things coming to those who wait, lol..

i'm in the same boat as you and i'm sure plenty of people are being a bit older.. i'm only 41, but that's still pretty old in the drug game.. when i was in my 20s i had connections for pretty much everything.. e, and paper were only a phone call away at most..
but then when i got clean 11 years ago, i fell out with most of that crowd, and i'm sure most of the people i knew have moved onto greener pastures as well..

i used to really like fm, but they were no where near as safe as sr, and as a result were busted not too long ago..


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want to try a test message over pgp you know my pgp address. Just lemme know you sent it bc I don't check it often if I'm not using it for something.


----------



## stonestare (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn mr duck I am staring at 40 and I know you got me mad respect QUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> Getting bitcoins takes like a month your first time. At least when you go dwolla>mtgox
> 
> By the time the month has past I was like "wow... I was desperate enough to almost buy some drugs off the internet? lol... I need to go the fuck outside".
> 
> ...


BitInstant only takes a few hours. 

As far as opioids go the prices are flat out absurd. Because people who are desperate will pay quite a premium. Heroin will go for $25-30/stamp. They go for $10 for a single bag, or $70/10 if you don't know the guy well. A brick (50) can be had for like $200 if you have decent connections. But that's in an east coast city. You're paying Nebraska prices. As long as people in some remote fucking area are willing to pay it, that's what they'll cost.


----------



## Derple (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone run into any trouble with authorities/customs using silk road?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2012)

Derple aren't you an Aussie? If I were you I'd check on the SR forums and Aussie focused forums. Your customs have a pretty nasty reputation. I've had success with getting small quantities from Canada and EU countries that aren't Holland, who I've never tried to order from to the US.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 22, 2012)

I never had issues but only recieved some 25c nbome.. But educk u almost to 1000


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 22, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> BitInstant only takes a few hours.
> 
> As far as opioids go the prices are flat out absurd. Because people who are desperate will pay quite a premium. Heroin will go for $25-30/stamp. They go for $10 for a single bag, or $70/10 if you don't know the guy well. A brick (50) can be had for like $200 if you have decent connections. But that's in an east coast city. You're paying Nebraska prices. As long as people in some remote fucking area are willing to pay it, that's what they'll cost.


Bitinstant may only take a few hours, but try finding an easy way to fund it. The easiest way is dwolla (and, you might as well skip bitinstant if you're going that route).

Not to mention bit instant takes 4% right off the top. All those little fees plus the markup on SR are what make it so expensive (and a pain in the ass, to get started). But yeah, like you said, for people who don't have hookups, I guess they gotta pay more.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 22, 2012)

Downloaded the TOR and found the silkroad.. Crazy shit! Fake money, ID's script pads. Not to mention all the candy. The deep web is kinda scary


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 22, 2012)

Have been browsing on SR for a while.. if it was'nt such a hassle getting bit coins , i would have ordered yonks ago. all the ratings on the weed seem's too good to be true!


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 22, 2012)

when i was a teenager i played an mmo called Silkroad

it was a cold hard soul-sucker. and it wasn't even a good game.


----------



## CrackIsWack (Aug 22, 2012)

friends of friends use SR, too legit.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> I never had issues but only recieved some 25c nbome.. But educk u almost to 1000


lol dude i know who you got that from, my boy just got 1000 tabs of 25c for 30 bucks. And all you guys saying silkroad is wack or to hard must not look into things. It's soooo easy and I can receive my bitcoins in 3 to 4 days. Just have to find the right people with the right feedback. Too many people are finding out though and im afraid we'll lose the site soon or atleast it'll be crawling with feds. Just to say though, i've ordered everything from coke to mariuana to promethazine etc etc etc. IFUCKINGLOVESILKROAD<3


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

*300 bucks my mistake


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

1000 for 30 bucks. Not on the road


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh lol got u ya when u buy in bulk.. I jus dunno how to send encryPted messges and actually buy shit. I gotta nigga runnin the orders... Leaves me outta it tho.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> 1000 for 30 bucks. Not on the road


*$337 to be exact


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

you dont have to encrypt, only for few vendors but i dont use it. Its fairly complicated but once you know its simple. I think of it as there must be thousands of people who dont encrypt so why would the feds pick me


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

And how do u know who i got my nbome from lol


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

lol no clue i dont really fuck with that, it was just funny cause my boy literally just got 1000 25C tabs today so i thought i knew ur vendor. Cool to see the people on riu know about it, ive asked a question about SR about 2 weeks ago with no help from any1.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

Was it hustlehard? lmao


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 23, 2012)

U kno it lol!!


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 23, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> U kno it lol!!


dude you from florida? Broward county right here.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah im from orlando bro


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 24, 2012)

So you are the fuckers making those Zombies over there huh?


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 24, 2012)

N thats miami lol they have had like 4 cases of eating people.. U cant even get that shit here idk y anyone wud order bath salts lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

Not being able to POST has nothing to do with your harddrive being hacked whatsoever. For your computer not to POST through the fault of a virus, that virus would somehow have to be capable of hacking and corrupting your bios file. In short, something that a virus picked up from surfing a webpage is not really going to do, that is some rather high end hardcore virus. Maybe it is simply coincidence, because it seems a pretty far fetched occurence. 

and just remember, a computer shop will listen to your story and then tell you anything so as to keep it in the shop that little longer and charge you that little extra


----------



## stonestare (Aug 24, 2012)

no computer shop involved, have a good friend that can work wonders with linux.the 2 viruses I caught were very malicious and had to artition my hard drive to get it working.That is my story and I am sticj\king to it


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

stonestare said:


> no computer shop involved, have a good friend that can work wonders with linux.the 2 viruses I caught were very malicious and had to artition my hard drive to get it working.That is my story and I am sticj\king to it


I'm not doubting your story, but your story itself confirms what i stated when i said that it was not a virus that stopped your computer posting. Your harddrive has absolutely no bearing in whether your computer posts or not. Not posting is either because of a hardware fault, or a corrupt bios, your harddrive could be plum broke and it would still post. As i say, it sounds like you are attributing a coincidence to using silk road. If your computer was failing to post then this had nothing to do with your viruses partitioning the harddrive would have done nothing to allow the computer to post.


----------



## stonestare (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes the bios got corrupt that was 1 on the 2 viruses that I got, the other virus hit my XP and made it screwed now I had a partition put on the drive updated to 7 and happy s a clam. I would recomend getting the tor browser before finding the home of the silk road that way you are safe from the start


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2012)

stonestare said:


> Yes the bios got corrupt that was 1 on the 2 viruses that I got, the other virus hit my XP and made it screwed now I had a partition put on the drive updated to 7 and happy s a clam. I would recomend getting the tor browser before finding the home of the silk road that way you are safe from the start


 you can't get to sR without tor m8, it's an onion addy and impossible to access without tor..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you can't get to sR without tor m8, it's an onion addy and impossible to access without tor..





stonestare said:


> I would recomend getting the tor browser before finding the home of the silk road that way you are safe from the start


so now i have to question the comment "safe from the start"

To have accessed SR you were using tor, so by your words you were safe, so where did the "viruses" come from?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh no........TTT is putting another Yank in his place.lol


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 25, 2012)

Well they confirmed it was not bath salts which is methadrone I think. Lol it was just a joke because I have no idea what 2cb is lol



atidd11 said:


> N thats miami lol they have had like 4 cases of eating people.. U cant even get that shit here idk y anyone wud order bath salts lol


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 25, 2012)

ODanksta said:


> Well they confirmed it was not bath salts which is methadrone I think. Lol it was just a joke because I have no idea what 2cb is lol


it's a research chemical, similar to acid


----------



## clobbersaurus (Aug 25, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> it's a research chemical, similar to acid


Not much like acid much more like e, for me anyway and maybe I just havent dosed high enough.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing like acid. Its the crack cocaine of ectasy


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 26, 2012)

ODanksta said:


> Well they confirmed it was not bath salts which is methadrone I think. Lol it was just a joke because I have no idea what 2cb is lol


Bath salts r three chems i believe methylone. Mdpv and another one i dont remember


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 26, 2012)

Butylone, Methylone, MDPV, MDPPP?

I havn't really read any bad reports about Methylone. Isn't that bk-MDMA? I've had a roll that was Methylone and didn't really mind it. I had to eat two bc it didnt really do shit though.


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 26, 2012)

The only "bathsalt" I ever tried was mephedrone (I think it's 4-mmc or something). That was before they were calling them bathsalts though. I read an article in the BBC about it being banned (in the UK), they were calling it "plant food" and "meow meow".

Fuck that shit. It was like, awesome, and then quickly not so awesome.

Oh wait, I did 4-fa too. That shit had me hearing voices. Not cool. Very potent.


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bath salts are basically any "over the counter" research chemical. Some people even call spice "bath salts", idk why, and they're mostly cops and the media, but still.


----------



## dudeomg1 (Aug 26, 2012)

ODanksta said:


> Downloaded the TOR and found the silkroad.. Crazy shit! Fake money, ID's script pads. Not to mention all the candy. The deep web is kinda scary


Silk Road doesnt allow fake money to be sold any more and ive never seen script pads


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 26, 2012)

there are a few script pads, only ones ive seen are for usa and theyre mad expensive, fake money would have been awesome


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 27, 2012)

trust me, you start trading counterfit currency and the SR would be down quickly, same with guns...god damn. My buddy got a script pad and within a month him and his old lady were in jail.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2012)

U still get script pads?????????


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 27, 2012)

Script pads seem so ballsy for some reason. I never even thought about people selling them, the potential is.... sickening. I'd probably end up in jail within a week, too.


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dr Mantis Toboggan


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 27, 2012)

They did trade guns for a long time before they split that part of the business to The Armory. My guess is that BATFE is no better than the DEA with computers. 
Script pads are a great way to get a 5 year mandatory minimum. They look into strange Rxs for scheduled drugs.


----------



## Elloco (Sep 20, 2012)

stonestare said:


> no computer shop involved, have a good friend that can work wonders with linux.the 2 viruses I caught were very malicious and had to artition my hard drive to get it working.That is my story and I am sticj\king to it


I also got a mega bad virus while perusing the sr. Got on it with a buddy to see if it was real back in febuary never bought anything and within two days or so BAM. Got some sort of bios virus or something that raped my drivers and caused me to not he able to boot up my machine. Couldnt even use my reformat discs. Another buddy had to come over and upon figuring out the severity of the virus asked me wtf I was doing. Since according to him what I got was no ordinary virus. He had to individually look into the drivers or something im not entirely sure how he fixed it. Story lesson? If I ever get on there again itll be with anti virus and an actual working knowledge of computers.


----------



## newuserlol (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't really buy all this I caught a virus from the silkroad shite, have used the site for 6- 7months, 65 completed transactions used it on many different comps.

As have friends and never caught no virus.


----------



## sven deisel (Oct 6, 2012)

be carefull with bitcoin as the dea and fbi are on to it. all the heat from bathsalts are making for some dangerous times online becarefull out there. and watch for controled deliveries. legit vendors wont send anything that needs signed for. i had some nut in suit and tie try to get me to sign for something while wearing blue rubber latex gloves. how strange is that needless to say i took the hit for the loot and turns down the package


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2012)

sven deisel said:


> be carefull with bitcoin as the dea and fbi are on to it. all the heat from bathsalts are making for some dangerous times online becarefull out there. and watch for controled deliveries. legit vendors wont send anything that needs signed for. i had some nut in suit and tie try to get me to sign for something while wearing blue rubber latex gloves. how strange is that needless to say i took the hit for the loot and turns down the package


 what on earth does bath salts have to do with bitcoins m8?? never bought them, but as far as i know you can walk into a local headshop and buy bath salts with paper money or cc's, no need to buy them with bc's imho...
also, it's not like the sr is the only place that uses bc's nowadays .. there are plenty of legit online businesses that are now accepting bc's as currency..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what on earth does bath salts have to do with bitcoins m8?? never bought them, but as far as i know you can walk into a local headshop and buy bath salts with paper money or cc's, no need to buy them with bc's imho...
> also, it's not like the sr is the only place that uses bc's nowadays .. there are plenty of legit online businesses that are now accepting bc's as currency..


 and again, there is nothing illegal about purchasing bc's, it's a perfectly legal digital currency.. i'm sure banks aren't very happy about it, but the way the prices of them keep going up to over $12 per now, i would go out on a limb and say that bc is holding very strongly atm..


----------



## sven deisel (Oct 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what on earth does bath salts have to do with bitcoins m8?? never bought them, but as far as i know you can walk into a local headshop and buy bath salts with paper money or cc's, no need to buy them with bc's imho...
> also, it's not like the sr is the only place that uses bc's nowadays .. there are plenty of legit online businesses that are now accepting bc's as currency..


they are made of rc's the rc biz deals with bitcoins


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 7, 2012)

I've always paid for RCs online with a normal card. And if you buy BCs correctly your name never gets used. The SR isn't the highest priority on the deep web. Things like kiddie porn are. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if the road was run by an intelligence agency. TOR offers progresively better protection as more people use it, an untraceable slush fund is always useful, and it's not like the intelligence agencies have ever had a problem with supplying drugs.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Oct 7, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Hell I wouldn't be surprised if the road was run by an intelligence agency. TOR offers progresively better protection as more people use it, an untraceable slush fund is always useful, and it's not like the intelligence agencies have ever had a problem with supplying drugs.



Spit my coffee up... thanks for the uncomfortable giggle.


----------



## Sti1984 (Oct 8, 2012)

I Read thru this whole thread and how everyone talks about it, it seems very difficult to use SR. Is there a thread or anything that shows you exactly what to do. I am not very computer literate.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Oct 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's hard, but more so time consuming. Buying/ Waiting for your BCs to come through is the longest part from what I've gathered. 

http://www.gwern.net/Silk Road

http://dailyanarchist.com/2011/06/21/how-and-why-to-get-to-silk-road/

(Hate to be a dick, but c'mon man it's not hard to search..... https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+use+SR&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a )


----------



## Sti1984 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yea your right I am a idiot. Right after i posted i did google it and found multiples places explaining every detail. It does sm very time consuming. I found those exact links you posted. Thanks.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Oct 8, 2012)

No problem man. But yeah, like I said... just time consuming. Although I do find the party about actually acquiring the BCs (the bank/money transfer part) to be confusing. But if it was easy then everyone would do it


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 8, 2012)

It does seem time consuming but it's really not bad. You have to wait for the mail but it's much less work to get in the end. And it's not like face to face dealers are prompt. Once you've done it it's quite easy. Other than BC and encryption its just like using eBay!


----------



## onlinetoker (Oct 24, 2012)

SR is a decent place to get started, but it is safer to use online vendors who are not associated with that site. That site really has a target on its back from the DEA. There are plenty of sellers who just work through tormail who will be able to give you a better deal and a more secure sale.


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 24, 2012)

The longest part about silk road is, waiting for your package. You can get your BTC in as little as a few hours. BTC are not something you should be worried about. Just keep them anonymous, and tumble them if you are paranoid. Just use bitinstant>instawallet>sr wallet. Or for the paranoid bitinstant>instawallet>btc fog>sr wallet. Major bank branch using trustcash is the way to go for getting BTC. Use fake names, stay safe. Watch out for cameras .



onlinetoker said:


> SR is a decent place to get started, but it is safer to use online vendors who are not associated with that site. That site really has a target on its back from the DEA. There are plenty of sellers who just work through tormail who will be able to give you a better deal and a more secure sale.


Sure, it may be safer, but that makes everybody more prone to scams. As long as you do your part and stay anonymous on the road, nothing can beat it. Since SR has a built in escrow system there really is no way for you to be scammed unless you hand the money over to the seller. THW has links to plenty of external drug sites, but they also run on SR and have a reputation. Still pretty overpriced but if you want drugs really bad, you can get them.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2012)

While you do usually end up paying a little more on SR the safety of the escrow system combined with the feedback system and the anonymity have value.


----------



## onlinetoker (Oct 25, 2012)

Blackhash said:


> Sure, it may be safer, but that makes everybody more prone to scams. As long as you do your part and stay anonymous on the road, nothing can beat it. Since SR has a built in escrow system there really is no way for you to be scammed unless you hand the money over to the seller. THW has links to plenty of external drug sites, but they also run on SR and have a reputation. Still pretty overpriced but if you want drugs really bad, you can get them.


I learned about the tormail sellers from word of mouth, so I was not worried about getting scammed. I see what you are saying though. I just like not paying SR their 10% cut and not having anything to do with that website since so many people know about it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

How does the number of people who know about make any difference. Because the DEA wants to bust them but can't?


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 25, 2012)

Hell everybody needs a cut. BTC companies take cuts as well. Bitinsant takes a cut, bitcoin fog takes a cut, then SR takes a cut and there is shipping costs, etc. Overall the road is a great place, the forums are filled with trolls but other than that its nice to read around and see whats up over there. Lot's of invaluable information is on the deep net than you could imagine. Pretty mind blowing reading forums and things.

MrEDuck, I think we should make a thread on Tor in general, not just focus on SR, but that definitely should be a part of it. Getting people on the deepnet is not the problem. The problem for me is getting newbies and people that shouldn't be on the deep net. DEA is not what I was thinking of. I was thinking of some teenagers that browse rollitup find the clearly written guide to get on SR and purchase drugs, then get caught with them.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

There's plenty of adults who shouldn't be using drugs as well. If you're not responsible enough to use them in a safe manner and it results in you getting caught that's your own fault. I wish drugs would be legalized and regulated in a manner that would make it harder for kids to obtain them, but that's a long way off. Kids are going to be stupid and do drugs, at least at a place like the road they know what they're getting.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2012)

although silk road hasn't been busted.... it should be known that tons of vendors there have been busted... and if you want to be a vendor there.... just expect to get busted within a couple years tops. They won't fuck with the consumers. So, unless you are planning on dealing from the sr, don't worry about the law just purchasing


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't seen anythign about a vendor being busted because of SR. A lot of them sell in person and get busted for that. If you're putting your actual return address on packages you deserve it.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> I haven't seen anythign about a vendor being busted because of SR. A lot of them sell in person and get busted for that. If you're putting your actual return address on packages you deserve it.


the people from sr that I have heard of getting busted, were also dealing in person. that's what mainly got them fucked. 

I think farmers market went down the same way. adam flowers was dealing in person with a CI. then they easily infiltrated the website and all contacts... i could be wrong.

but sr operates differently, so only individual people have been busted for now.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

Also the farmer's market was using hushmail (I believe) or some other mostly anonymous email service that could be tracked and said right out in their TOS that they would always cooperate with law enforcement. Kinda defeats the purpose of anonymous email. I mean who else are you trying to hide from? If you're having an affair just set up a new email account and don't tell your SO about it. Unless they have some pretty good computer skills they're not going to find you.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2012)

i'm sure i could google it but what's the fastest way to get up and running using tor? and are there other programs i need to browse the "deep net"? i don't want to do anything but browse really. well mb. idk. i get enough drugs just whining to my doctor. but it's always good to try new things, yes?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Also the farmer's market was using hushmail (I believe) or some other mostly anonymous email service that could be tracked and said right out in their TOS that they would always cooperate with law enforcement. Kinda defeats the purpose of anonymous email. I mean who else are you trying to hide from? If you're having an affair just set up a new email account and don't tell your SO about it. Unless they have some pretty good computer skills they're not going to find you.


yup that's exactly it. he stopped using hushmail in like '06 and went to tor (or whenever tor came out?)... but I think the seed was already planted.

I dealt with him over all those years. He is a good guy. Just a lazy pothead that got a little in over his head.


----------



## bushwickbill (Oct 26, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> i'm sure i could google it but what's the fastest way to get up and running using tor? and are there other programs i need to browse the "deep net"? i don't want to do anything but browse really. well mb. idk. i get enough drugs just whining to my doctor. but it's always good to try new things, yes?


The TOR Browser bundle, you'll be going in 5 minutes.  https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en


----------



## bushwickbill (Oct 26, 2012)

my gripe about the whole thing is, i wish it was easier to deal with bit coins. such a PITA to buy.


----------



## filefish (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay in escrow whatever you do unless you don't care if you loose your money. Their forums are really interesting, the link is at the bottom right of the main SR page.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 25, 2013)

stonestare said:


> I decided to try the silk road as you can say I got curious and just had to see it.
> 
> I downloaded the browser off of the main site. When I got to the main page there is a spinning world with red dots all over the globe. There was a box that listed my location and my IP adress and a message that said you have been hacked. I keep my machine clean so I was not worried about it. 3 days later my puter crashed out, I took it to be repaired and was told I had 2 viruses on my hard drive and that both of them corrupt the hard drive.The tech was able to partition the drive and reload windows. The reason I took my machine in was because I could not get my machine to get to the boot menu. I would turn the power on and the screen would stay black.
> 
> This is my experiance with silk road yes they had everything but guns on it and yes they used bitcoins as currency and yes everything was wicked high but its a 1 click shopping. Would I go back to it ? NO. I am not going to say to go there or not but this was my experiance and take it for what it is worth.


Is this Cory's girlfriend? (I don't want to say your name online if it's you) If not, you look exactly like someone I know.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone have some tricks to speed up the tor network? Or is it just the nature of the beast? It can be down right frustrating at times.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 25, 2013)

Dont you just love postal day


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 25, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Anyone have some tricks to speed up the tor network? Or is it just the nature of the beast? It can be down right frustrating at times.


Not really, I've seen claims but nothing that has worked reliably. Your message is getting sent through several nodes, and those nodes don't always have crazy bandwidth.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Dont you just love postal day


Whatcha" got there?


----------



## kamdo (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds interesting but not worth the risk for me....


----------



## mired (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey so im guessing that its best to only purchase from highly rated sellers....? Being paranoid i was wondering what happens when you give your postage details to a seller that hasn't been around for long... It could go all wrong...

Maybe not for me...


----------



## Swag (Mar 26, 2013)

Aren't Bitcoins going for like $70 a piece right now..? Can you even buy a fraction of a coin?


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 26, 2013)

Swag said:


> Aren't Bitcoins going for like $70 a piece right now..? Can you even buy a fraction of a coin?


Yep, and prices are usually based on usd and then converted to btc.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 26, 2013)

mired said:


> Hey so im guessing that its best to only purchase from highly rated sellers....? Being paranoid i was wondering what happens when you give your postage details to a seller that hasn't been around for long... It could go all wrong...
> 
> Maybe not for me...


if you actually have stuff to worry about, then don't use your real mailing details... it will just make you worry more, constantly.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

I was interested in perusing the silkroad but the I thought about it for a second and decided I could get everything I should really do locally. Wouldn't mind raw opium, or some old school 80s, queluids would be sick if I could spell it haha but beyond that I really can't think of anything all set with the research chems 

what are some things you got of the SR people who have had experience with it... Maybe I'm not thinking outside the box enough


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Methane...mmmmmm. 60lb tanks of methane...oh,and lead paint chips...the dankness...lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I was interested in perusing the silkroad but the I thought about it for a second and decided I could get everything I should really do locally. Wouldn't mind raw opium, or some old school 80s, queluids would be sick if I could spell it haha but beyond that I really can't think of anything all set with the research chems
> 
> what are some things you got of the SR people who have had experience with it... Maybe I'm not thinking outside the box enough


Everything has been of very high quality. I like that you can choose vendors based on their feedback and reviews from other customers.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 31, 2013)

SR is the shit. I alwasy order my LSD tabs / 25i tabs / other RC off their. 
They have some pretty nice molly too. Want to try the Dutch MDMA though.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 31, 2013)

Why would you order RCs from the SR, the ones that aren't scheduled have a tendency to be cheaper just ordering them online.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 31, 2013)

SO obviously the SR has BLOWN up in the past 3-6 months. With that being said, do you think it will ever get too big? Like it will get to the point where almost any drug on the street came through the SR? I'm already starting to get the feeling that any MDMA is being bought via SR, at least in my town


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 31, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Why would you order RCs from the SR, the ones that aren't scheduled have a tendency to be cheaper just ordering them online.


Dude you can get like 100 tabs of 1200ug 25i for like $50 or a gram of MXE for $60


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Mar 31, 2013)

vlrd.kush said:


> so obviously the sr has blown up in the past 3-6 months. With that being said, do you think it will ever get too big? Like it will get to the point where almost any drug on the street came through the sr? I'm already starting to get the feeling that any mdma is being bought via sr, at least in my town


The DEA is stymied when it comes to SR. They haven't a clue what to do and DPR hasn't been worried about SR's national coverage for quite some time now.


gwern said:


> silk road has not been harmed by its national coverage; the number of accounts and transactions have all increased dramatically, and srs admin has stated his satisfaction with the new status quo on the sr forums and on _gawker_, and said later that silk road was never meant to be private and exclusive. (9 january 2012, state of the road address (non-tor mirror)); as has a co-founder of a british bitcoin exchange.





gwern said:


> SR is very frustrating to law enforcement. I just talked to a cop who was at a conference where the DEA was talking about SR. According to him, they dont have a clue with how to bust this place and the DEA guy was one of their computer experts.


As for SR becoming the main source for street drugs; I'm going to have to say I believe we are in and a part of this process right now. I know my town hasn't seen pure nor even close to pure product yet, and I've also got this strange feeling they're about to

Most street drugs will someday be predominantly sourced from SR, hopefully. This is what I foresee at least.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 31, 2013)

That's hilarious they don't know where to begin. I mean, the TOR network is pretty fucking advanced as far as proxies.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Mar 31, 2013)

Lets all just stay on our shit when using the road so this revolutionary era we are embarking upon lasts as long as possible. 

_Staying on our shit entails things such as_:
-Always use the Tails USB Operating System when accessing Tor
-Never fail to encrypt your messages and remember to keep subject fields discrete
-Keep all your shit hidden both physically (usb stick) and digitally (hidden folders to store Tor related information/programs)
-Stay on your game with all drop-off methods and keep stress on the importance of stealth packaging/vacuum sealing


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 1, 2013)

SR is a perfect distribution method for clandestine chemists so I see it taking over a lot of the market for those drugs.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I practice GpG with someone? PM me


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 1, 2013)

I used to get Ketamine from some solid email sources, but a lot of them are either not in business anymore or I just can't find them. So many scammers out there, I like that SR has some buyer protection built in. I'm more than happy to pay a bit more for a pure, quality product and the knowledge that I'm not getting scammed.


----------



## southernhood93 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love SR! &#128522; Never had any probs with the site. & prices aren't that bad either. You can get a good dank oz for around 240shipped. Just takes a little time to get the btc


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 2, 2013)

southernhood93 said:


> Just takes a little time to get the btc


everyone says that, I went to CVS and had my coins in my account in less than 30 minutes


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2013)

None of my friends have any complaints about getting delays on coins...I have heard things like 72 hours before tho


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 2, 2013)

No one is really willing to help me with gpg? Come on guys, it's just the last step I forgot. To be honest I think I understand it, but just want to double check


----------



## canndo (Apr 3, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> SR is a perfect distribution method for clandestine chemists so I see it taking over a lot of the market for those drugs.



It would seem that way, and a fine market for precursors as well.


----------



## swishsweet (Apr 3, 2013)

1 bitcoin now = 135 dollars !! it was 70 about a week ago and January 1st it was 10 dollars.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Fortunately most prices on the road are converted from usd. And more bitcoins being used makes them harder to track.


----------



## swishsweet (Apr 3, 2013)

makes sense. I wish I bought in when it was $70 but I thought it was done going up... could have cashed out and doubled my money or made 2x purchases


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 3, 2013)

swishsweet said:


> 1 bitcoin now = 135 dollars !! it was 70 about a week ago and January 1st it was 10 dollars.


hahaha my buddy just made over 300$ from the over night inflation.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I'd bought some coins a few weeks ago!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Any sign of the inflation ending or should I dump 10k into it and retire?lol..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Well it's got to come down when the good people of Cyprus decide they need actual cash that they can buy food with. But it looks like it will at least hold for awhile.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Holds better than keep going up...it would suck if things got so steep thatit really wasn't worth considering..almost like 9$ beanut butter in alaska...


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Well even if it keeps going up the price of drugs in bitcoins is usually based on their value in USD.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 3, 2013)

i promise you that the current jump in bitcoins is a ''bubble'' injected into the market by people who do not want an anonymous currency. when people buy alot and that bubble 'pops' its going to suck for alot of people everywhere, i like silkroad but it needs to be funded with bits and as well with something else or otherwise it will always be controllable, just my 2cents, later



how coincidental, i did a little digging and found this wonderful article in about 20 seconds that should explain whats happening.


_*April 3, 2013

In the last 48 hours, the price of the virtual currency has surged by 50% from $94 to $141 as the rate of expansion goes more than parabolic. This leaves us with the question, which line item on the Fed&#8217;s Balance Sheet is &#8216;Virtual Currency Transactions&#8217;&#8230; what better way to destroy an up and coming currency competitor than to blow a bubble in it and explode it?

That is a 14x rise since the start of the year&#8230;






PS. the term is parabolic which is used to explain whats happening with gold and silver.*
_


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Goddamn!!!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, nice post knight, yes this is uncontrolled growth, Goddamn is right. Will be interesting to see where exactly it blows up....


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 4, 2013)

So the feds bought a bunch of coins and are hoarding them?


----------



## Daath (Apr 4, 2013)

Cryptocurrency isn't going anywhere. If you're looking to invest, diversify with different coins. Terracoin is a good one. It's quite new, and the closest to Bitcoin out of all the others.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 4, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> So the feds bought a bunch of coins and are hoarding them?


i wouldnt go as far as saying that, but does the fed want virtual currency to go away or lose credibility? absolutley. daath is correct, its not going anywhere, but whether they make it un-affordable to the avg american or not is another story.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 4, 2013)

So how many of yall that use SR, also use Tails or some other USB booting drive?


----------



## Daath (Apr 4, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i wouldnt go as far as saying that, but does the fed want virtual currency to go away or lose credibility? absolutley. daath is correct, its not going anywhere, but whether they make it un-affordable to the avg american or not is another story.



Well BTC can go down to something like 0.00000001, so instead of buying whole bitcoins you would just buy them in fractions. Technically I guess it could go like that into infinity...


----------



## swishsweet (Apr 5, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> So how many of yall that use SR, also use Tails or some other USB booting drive?


whats this? googled it and got lost in the lingo


----------



## CrownMeKing (Apr 5, 2013)

It's an additional way to hide your IP address. Everything and anyone buying of silk should have one but frankly I'd say maybe every 1/25 have it maybe even less. TOR is a joke in anonymity it's somewhat of a science project have you. PGP helps but I wouldn't say much. They got a Vendor from silk in AUS not too long ago. Said he was dealing coke and what not. Have 20,000+ texts and all his info. Silk has more than doubled in users just this year and it's been estimated the Administrators income last year was around 1.2 million. Supposedly they get 150,000 a month from the fees


----------



## The Haze (Apr 7, 2013)

I know this is all just talk and such... But have any of you condidered that talking about a very illegal blackmarket on a public forum, that has NO issues turning over your ip is a bad idea? Im new to this forum so maybe im wrong? And there is TONS of heat on that subject rite now.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 11, 2013)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Wow, nice post knight, yes this is uncontrolled growth, Goddamn is right. Will be interesting to see where exactly it blows up....


BOOM goes the dynamite.....
lol good thing i didnt get into this

$266 to $150 in a day lol ouch people lost more than shirts


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 11, 2013)

BlazedMonkey said:


> BOOM goes the dynamite.....
> lol good thing i didnt get into this
> 
> $266 to $150 in a day lol ouch people lost more than shirts


I was kicking myself for not buying as much as possible at $93, but I don't want to get wrapped up in that game...win big or lose big, that's the name of that game.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm curious where it will level off. I don't see cryptocurrency going away. It's simply too useful.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 12, 2013)

BlazedMonkey said:


> BOOM goes the dynamite.....
> 
> lol good thing i didnt get into this
> 
> $266 to $150 in a day lol ouch people lost more than shirts


 as i said, artifical bubbles suck for people like us, but its all part of the plan. its at 99 dollars i think today.










_
awaken_


----------



## budsMI (Apr 13, 2013)

when my buddy got involved in the road almost 2 yrs ago it was less than $5 a coin....


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 13, 2013)

get ready to buy everyone!!
i'll be sitting on mine for a while


----------



## jjpivot (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, a reship on a previous order did eventually come in, so I have officially had 3/3 positive SR experiences


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 13, 2013)

The Haze said:


> I know this is all just talk and such... But have any of you condidered that talking about a very illegal blackmarket on a public forum, that has NO issues turning over your ip is a bad idea? Im new to this forum so maybe im wrong? And there is TONS of heat on that subject rite now.


Ever thought we're using Tor for RIUtoo? And its not illegal to talk about things.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 13, 2013)

Plus, if its the Feds your worried about... youre on a weed forum dude. Growing weed is still illegal unddr federal laws. I know its two different beast, but still.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 13, 2013)

The Feds have busted a lot more people for weed than silkroad in the last year.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 13, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> The Feds have busted a lot more people for weed than silkroad in the last year.


My point exactly. I dont think peoples 1g-5g, hell even 10g orders of Molly or 10 strip of LSD is going to draw the attention of Feds. At most I see them just taking your product and sending you a mean letter.


----------



## nemiisis (Apr 14, 2013)

stonestare said:


> I decided to try the silk road as you can say I got curious and just had to see it.
> 
> I downloaded the browser off of the main site. When I got to the main page there is a spinning world with red dots all over the globe. There was a box that listed my location and my IP adress and a message that said you have been hacked. I keep my machine clean so I was not worried about it. 3 days later my puter crashed out, I took it to be repaired and was told I had 2 viruses on my hard drive and that both of them corrupt the hard drive.The tech was able to partition the drive and reload windows. The reason I took my machine in was because I could not get my machine to get to the boot menu. I would turn the power on and the screen would stay black.
> 
> This is my experiance with silk road yes they had everything but guns on it and yes they used bitcoins as currency and yes everything was wicked high but its a 1 click shopping. Would I go back to it ? NO. I am not going to say to go there or not but this was my experiance and take it for what it is worth.


You didn't get viruses from tor, you're a moron.
Also, No virus now a days will tell you you've been hacked, as theres no point, if they wanna steal credentials.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 16, 2013)

You guys watching the bitcoin value? It's plummeting, down to $58 USD. I was wondering when the bottom would drop out given how fast it climbed. Gonna keep an eye on this and try and jump on it while it's low, get some more bang for my btc buck if it goes back up.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 16, 2013)

hell yeah! time to stock up again. Glad I spent all of mine while it was still $100+


----------



## Kervork (Apr 17, 2013)

I took a look at SR the other day. Kind of expensive and apparently a seller account is beyond my budget. Don't want to spend $500 to sell $500 of stuff.

You're not going to get a virus from the tor software unless you're a moron and download it someplace other than the torproject. In theory, the risk of getting a virus from a tor site however is the same as any site.

In all, selling drugs online in a secure anonymous way is probably the future but it needs some work still.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 17, 2013)

It seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## growone (Apr 17, 2013)

just read through the whole thread, quite a read it was
the wave of the future? got me wondering, but definitely subbing for the stories


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 17, 2013)

What kind of stories do you expect? I made a cup of coffee and sat down at my computer and ordered some drugs. A few days later they came in the mail. I got high. The end.


----------



## growone (Apr 18, 2013)

ok, stories isn't quite the right word
wondering just how long SR will stay up, OG was taken down for much less
and the amusement of DEA's apparent powerlessness, cut off 1 SR head and 2 will take its place


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2013)

growone said:


> wondering just how long SR will stay up,


FWIW, SR used to have "The Armory", firearms, etc. which they no longer have. Don't know where/if pressure came from to discontinue.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 18, 2013)

It wasn't doing enough business.

OG was a clearnet site, the road isn't. There's a big difference. I see SR staying up for a long time.


----------



## The Red (Apr 19, 2013)

Onionland is a great and terrible place. Every time I come outta there I'm like peekin out my blinds and shit and got another memory to suppress haha.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 24, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I see SR staying up for a long time.


you jinxed us man! lol 
the sites been under attack for the past few days and has been down for going on 24 hours.
lucky i got my order in on monday when i could!


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 24, 2013)

yea i just tried to log on today for the first time in about a month or two and i was unable to access it through tor, keeps saying try again later, i can barley get to the forum sometimes. hopefuly DPR gets it figured out soon


http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1d0259/bad_news_availability_of_sr_down_to_confirmed_dos/


----------



## kyle109 (Apr 25, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yea i just tried to log on today for the first time in about a month or two and i was unable to access it through tor, keeps saying try again later, i can barley get to the forum sometimes. hopefuly DPR gets it figured out soon
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1d0259/bad_news_availability_of_sr_down_to_confirmed_dos/


woah this sounds hectic if true!! is it still running? Anyone been busted being involved with this? think il check it out for myself although i doubt anything gets sold in/to africa. Still interesting stuff cant believe ive never heard of it before!!


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 25, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yea i just tried to log on today for the first time in about a month or two and i was unable to access it through tor, keeps saying try again later, i can barley get to the forum sometimes. hopefuly DPR gets it figured out soon
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1d0259/bad_news_availability_of_sr_down_to_confirmed_dos/


he was keeping everybody updated on a thread he linked via SR's mainpage. he said he may have fixed the issue and silkroad's been runnin' perfect ever since i read that update.


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 25, 2013)

kyle109 said:


> woah this sounds hectic if true!! is it still running? Anyone been busted being involved with this? think il check it out for myself although i doubt anything gets sold in/to africa. Still interesting stuff cant believe ive never heard of it before!!


There's bits of down time here and there but it is up most of the time. 
As far as busts go a vendor was busted for dealing in the real world and they discovered he was also selling on the road. And there were two seizures of over 100g of MDMA in transit that resulted in controlled deliveries a few months back. It seems most things get through. 
I believe there are some African vendors and there's tons of vendors who ship worldwide successfully.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 25, 2013)

kyle109 said:


> woah this sounds hectic if true!! is it still running? Anyone been busted being involved with this? think il check it out for myself although i doubt anything gets sold in/to africa. Still interesting stuff cant believe ive never heard of it before!!


i'm sure many vendors ship to africa. i haven't checked personally, but i wouldn't doubt it one bit. also, if you are just picking up small orders then you should be perfectly fine when using the road. just make sure to encrypt your messages with gpg encryption.


----------



## kyle109 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think the only thing that Id really wanna get off SR would be ingredients to xtract/cook my own stuff or maybe even get some lab equipment.. Things like mimosa bark, maybe some nice feminized seeds, if it was possible though i doubt it, a source for ET and some equipment to start my own extractions. We have acacia and pachanois growing wild all over the country so its easy to get hold of that. Man that would be killer!! I think buying 50 or 100g of MDMA would be abit risky as im sure theres no insurance if your parcel gets lost...? sounds like people could lose lots of cashish if there are dodgy sellers on the site. 

Still if you guys say its pretty anonymous and im pretty sure no coppers in africa will have heard of it maybe its worth checking it out. Would be awesome to start a south african one where fellow psychonauts can trade amongst themselves.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 27, 2013)

kyle109 said:


> I think the only thing that Id really wanna get off SR would be ingredients to xtract/cook my own stuff or maybe even get some lab equipment.. Things like mimosa bark, maybe some nice feminized seeds, if it was possible though i doubt it, a source for ET and some equipment to start my own extractions. We have acacia and pachanois growing wild all over the country so its easy to get hold of that. Man that would be killer!! I think buying 50 or 100g of MDMA would be abit risky as im sure theres no insurance if your parcel gets lost...? sounds like people could lose lots of cashish if there are dodgy sellers on the site.
> 
> Still if you guys say its pretty anonymous and im pretty sure no coppers in africa will have heard of it maybe its worth checking it out. Would be awesome to start a south african one where fellow psychonauts can trade amongst themselves.


Dude you'd be surprised. A lot of the sellers are REALLY professional. They offer refunds, re-ship deals, coupons from time to time, always variety packs with their latest goodies, ect... It's like Amazon, but for black market items. I was actually blown away by how it works. 

There is also a rating system for vendors/ buyers (just like eBay), and they take that system very seriously. Vendors want their 100% feedback, so they do almost anything for you to make sure you give them 5/5


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 28, 2013)

kyle109 said:


> I think the only thing that Id really wanna get off SR would be ingredients to xtract/cook my own stuff or maybe even get some lab equipment.. Things like mimosa bark, maybe some nice feminized seeds, if it was possible though i doubt it, a source for ET and some equipment to start my own extractions. We have acacia and pachanois growing wild all over the country so its easy to get hold of that. Man that would be killer!! I think buying 50 or 100g of MDMA would be abit risky as im sure theres no insurance if your parcel gets lost...? sounds like people could lose lots of cashish if there are dodgy sellers on the site.
> 
> Still if you guys say its pretty anonymous and im pretty sure no coppers in africa will have heard of it maybe its worth checking it out. Would be awesome to start a south african one where fellow psychonauts can trade amongst themselves.


What are you referring to as ET? My mind goes to ergotamine tartrate and that's not used in extractions.


----------



## Greenleavez (Apr 28, 2013)

I am wondering what do the sellers do with the bitcoins they receive? Is there are way to trade them for real money? Just trying to understand how it works.


----------



## jjpivot (Apr 28, 2013)

Certain banks do bitcoin-to-money interactions, and many websites do as well. In fact, many vendors trade bitcoins for usd on the site.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 30, 2013)

It's under attack again, looks to be a more serious one this time. Word going around on the net is it may be the gov't. DPR has released a few statements, the most recent ones are pretty grime. Reddit is where I'm getting my info from as of now.

http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/search?q=silkroad&sort=new&restrict_sr=on&t=all


----------



## Greenleavez (Apr 30, 2013)

that sucks... i hope its back up soon


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Y U NO ATTACK A DIFFRENT SITE??..pls


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2013)

stonestare said:


> I decided to try the silk road as you can say I got curious and just had to see it.
> 
> I downloaded the browser off of the main site. When I got to the main page there is a spinning world with red dots all over the globe. There was a box that listed my location and my IP adress and a message that said you have been hacked. I keep my machine clean so I was not worried about it. 3 days later my puter crashed out, I took it to be repaired and was told I had 2 viruses on my hard drive and that both of them corrupt the hard drive.The tech was able to partition the drive and reload windows. The reason I took my machine in was because I could not get my machine to get to the boot menu. I would turn the power on and the screen would stay black.
> 
> This is my experiance with silk road yes they had everything but guns on it and yes they used bitcoins as currency and yes everything was wicked high but its a 1 click shopping. Would I go back to it ? NO. I am not going to say to go there or not but this was my experiance and take it for what it is worth.


wait for the silkroad app for da eyefone
dam them hax0rz


----------



## aknight3 (May 1, 2013)

i have faith in DPR...




edit: as of now silk road is back up and running. time will tell to see how long, check the forum for a DPR update.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 1, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i have faith in DPR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


working for you?
i still cant get to the login page for the 4-5th day!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 1, 2013)

hell yeah! it is back up


----------



## aknight3 (May 1, 2013)

it should be up, i havent checked as of today but im pretty sure dpr got it figured for now. ill check hang


----------



## The2TimEr (May 5, 2013)

ended up putting an order in on black market reloaded last night, straight after i did the roads back up lol 
these attackers are not stopping !! fuck!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 5, 2013)

I've been presented with two plausible theories on who the attackers are. 1- LEO/ Agencies. Makes sense, they want it down. 2- Atlantis Marketplace is doing the attack to try and gain business. I know many users of SR made accounts on Atlantis during this latest attack


----------



## aknight3 (May 5, 2013)

yea it seems so off and on right now i dont even bother trying to get on, i figure let the people who need to get in to sell or buy have the access then just me snooping around.


----------



## Devils love (May 5, 2013)

you wouldnt all be able to point me in the direction of how to find good .onion websites? ive found sites that list them..but honestly..i try to not trust anyone on the deepweb...let alone viruses and downloads..or assholes trying to send you to CP or something really quite fucked...lol i like good information and just snooping..but i dont want to get mixed up in that sort of stuff..let alone even have any knowledge of it..id rather not know about it..even if it does happen..ill just end up pissed off at it lmfao if any of that makes sense? i know the silk. but other markets or even good information sites not so much..other than what was presented on the tor web and other clearnet places..but like i said deepwebs fucky. shed some light for me? much appreciated :]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 5, 2013)

TORCH is a .onion site that is similar to Google. It even gets you the option to turn off CP results. I really haven't figured out the deepweb myself, it's pretty fucking scary.


----------



## aknight3 (May 5, 2013)

im not super advanced when it comes to computers or tor so my advice isnt worth much, i can barley buy bitcoings and do PGP, spomeone asked me for help with pgp the other day and i really didnt know what to tell them casue although i do know how, its not easily explained, there are a few tutorials and walkthorughs though on how to do pretty much anyhting, good luck


----------



## Devils love (May 5, 2013)

yeah i have noticed all of these things  pretty insane xD just know the websites i did found were weird and didnt explain much  that or was given out by anons..and i think trolls are prevalent


----------



## CCCmints (May 6, 2013)

i think i'm going to have to make a thread for my first silk-road experience, as this one seems a bit outdated


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 7, 2013)

I've come to take this as the "official"-unofficial SR thread actually


----------



## Xaselm (May 31, 2013)

After much speculation, I've decided to take the plunge into the Silk Road. Still trying to figure things out. Should be fun.


----------



## jjpivot (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, it should be. Have a damn good time.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 7, 2013)

So if you've been using Bitinstant/ ZipZap for deposits, it's time to rethink how you do it. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1ft81b/bitinstant_cash_deposit_down/

and more importantly: http://i.imgur.com/9h2Czyo.png


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> So if you've been using Bitinstant/ ZipZap for deposits, it's time to rethink how you do it.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SilkRoad/comments/1ft81b/bitinstant_cash_deposit_down/
> 
> and more importantly: http://i.imgur.com/9h2Czyo.png


 even if you use the zz and send id it's still a no go vlrd?? not that i have money to be spending on bc's atm, but i just spent what lil i had on sr and was curious..

the nice thing is when i bought my bc's they were like $11 or so per, and i made some orders and left like .7bc in my account, which was like $6 or so, and didn't do anything with it for a long time.. next thing i knew, bc was up over $100 per and my $6 is now more like $60.. woo friggin hoo, lol..


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 7, 2013)

hahaha hell yeah, easy little come up. But from what I've been reading it's only temporary. That email from ZZ seemed pretty sketchy though


----------

